# T.E. Lawrence on Guerrilla Warfare



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2017)

This is 1927 Britannica article written by Lawrence, some years after the publication of _Seven Pillars of Wisdom_.  This is a bit more concise and to the point with the benefit of some additional years of reflection. It's an almost scientific treatise on irregular warfare, one I found quite interesting.

T.E. Lawrence on guerrilla warfare | guerrilla warfare


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2017)

I have 7 Pillars of Wisdom, need to read it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Grunt (Feb 27, 2017)

Very good reading! Thanks for the post.


----------

